# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Литература и лекции по семейному образованию

## Vелес

Решил узнать больше о ведической семье. Но как выяснилось по этой теме ничего нет, или есть, чего-то непонятного и нео-ведического.

Вопросы:
1. Сатья Дас - это нормально? Одобрено ИИСКОН? Можно слушать? Так-то нравится, но смущает сама манера поднесения материала.
2. Что посоветуете почитать о ведической семье?
3. Какие лекции посоветуете посмотреть? Только желательно не Торсунова и не Нарушевича и не Серебрякова.  Что-то посерьёзнее.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Решил узнать больше о ведической семье. Но как выяснилось по этой теме ничего нет, или есть, чего-то непонятного и нео-ведического.
> 
> Вопросы:
> 1. Сатья Дас - это нормально? Одобрено ИИСКОН? Можно слушать? Так-то нравится, но смущает сама манера поднесения материала.
> 2. Что посоветуете почитать о ведической семье?
> 3. Какие лекции посоветуете посмотреть? Только желательно не Торсунова и не Нарушевича и не Серебрякова.  Что-то посерьёзнее.


Безусловно могу посоветовать книгу Грихастха-ашрам, в которой собраны письма Шрилы Прабхупады о духовной семейной жизни. Помимо этого, могу посоветовать обучающую программу Семейного комитета при Руководящем Совете ЦОСКР. Такие программы проходят очно в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге, а также в них можно участвовать заочно. Эти программы основаны на наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Vелес

Спасибо, читаю.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Спасибо, читаю.


Мой двадцатилетний опыт семейной жизни показывает, что наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады вполне достаточно. Благодаря изучению наставлений ачарьи у вас появится твёрдый фундамент и чёткое понимание духовной семейной жизни. На основе этого вы уже сможете понять насколько "хороши" лекции того или иного лектора.

----------

